
What would you do if you had one test left to finish a college degree? - excelz
I have to test out of college algebra then I qualify for an <i>Associate of Applied Business - Computer Science Technology - Computer Networking Specialist.</i>  I&#x27;ve completed all other courses required to obtain this degree but failed miserably at college algebra.  
After extensive study rather than retake the course(700$+) I am going to CLEP out of it for 100$.  If all goes well I can walk in December.  Although I was also thinking, if I procrastinate and walk in May my degree will be from 2017; which matters in my opinion since networking technology has changed so much recently.<p>Should I start looking for jobs now and if so where should I look?  What would you do?  How much should I realistically expect to make with this degree?
======
kurinj
I'd study for my test, do well, and start applying to 4 year degree programs.

------
coreyp_1
A 2-year Associate's degree is a bit light in today's competitive marketplace.
I would encourage you to go for a 4-year bachelor's.

Side note: are you actually able to CLEP out of it at this point? My
university would not accept any "test-out" scores once a class has already
been attempted (either at that university, or even at another school).

